
Show HN: DroidLane – Android Studio upload apk helper plugin - Jintin
https://github.com/Jintin/DroidLane
======
Jintin
Can also download in JetBrains site:
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8068](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8068)

